# Mossberg 930 help please



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I'm starting to regret buying my Moss 930. Do any of you know where I can buy a t-6 stock for the Damn thing? I should have bought the 500 pump for a few reasons. ! is it does not cycle well with light loads, you know the kind you want for home defense so you don't kill your kids, and apparently there are very few after market accessories for it. Any help would be appreciated.*


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

Could always just sell and buy two 500s


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Wanna buy it for $550?*


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

There aren't a lot of aftermarket options for it. 

I had some cycling issues with mine. Did a quick internet search and found out others were having issues as well. Only worthwhile advice was to break it down and give it a good cleaning. 

I did that and made sure it was oiled properly. 

Runs fine now. Been running the cheap walmart bird shot rounds through it with no problems.

FWIW


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Dixie said:


> There aren't a lot of aftermarket options for it.
> 
> I had some cycling issues with mine. Did a quick internet search and found out others were having issues as well. Only worthwhile advice was to break it down and give it a good cleaning.
> 
> ...


*Had the same problem and the same thing fixed it.*


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I think the 930 is a good value semi-auto shotgun. At least it could have been worse, several years ago Mossberg shipped many with canted front sights.

It's not possible to mount a collapsible stock on the 930 since the recoil spring and tube runs through the stock at an angle. The only semi-auto shotguns with collapsible stocks on the market are the Saiga 12 and Benelli M4.

I would advise you to stick to at least #4 buckshot or just 00B. Pretty much anything that is effective in defensive use will go through a wall. Even birdshot will go through. Ironically, some cartridges actually are more lethal after they go through.


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

Which model 930 is it?


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

FlFrayedKnot said:


> Which model 930 is it?


*930 Special use or this one. I have put the extended tube on mine tho.*


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

I did several searches on a t6 stock for the 930. I also have one in the field/home protection configuration so it was a self serving effort as well. 

I found nothing in a t6 stock, although Mesa Tactical is making adapters for the 500, and hopefully soon one for the 930/935 models, that will take a standard AR-15 stock. I will keep an eye on their web site.

There is always the pistol grip Choate, looks like it would make a good emergency paddle as well!! LOL


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

FlFrayedKnot said:


> I found nothing in a t6 stock, although Mesa Tactical is making adapters for the 500, and hopefully soon one for the 930/935 models, that will take a standard AR-15 stock. I will keep an eye on their web site.


I find it highly unlikely that they will make one. The 930 has been out for several years and they haven't done any development with the platform. Also, since the recoil tube is angled downward it would be significantly harder to design one.


----------

